# How Uninteresting is Bellator 28?



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Is it just me or is this card completley dead?



> Scott O’Shaughnessy (155.8 lbs.) vs. Gabe Woods (153.8 lbs.)
> Josh Rafferty (169.2 lbs) vs. Charlie Rader (170.8 lbs)
> Jonathan Mackles (135.6 lbs) vs. Brock Kerry (135.8 lbs)
> Tony Roberts (229.6 lbs) vs. Kelvin Doss (232.8 lbs)
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the main and co-main event should both be interesting. This is a chance for Clementi to prove that he should be in the next lightweight tournament and to determine if he has what it takes to fight Alveraz!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

The Hornbuckle fight is semi interesting...

But to be honest.. IMO this card sucks.

Bring on Shine Fights and Shark Fights...


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Everybodies gotta start out somewhere


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is why they should've had that lightheavyweight tournament this year instead of just filling their cards with matches. They don't really serve a purpose and make for potentially boring fights!:thumbsdown:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

The Amarok said:


> Everybodies gotta start out somewhere


Oh I agree... but this is far from their first show... I don't think I've seen a single discussion about 1 fight on this card..

They really can do better.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, why is it that their exciting fights have to be tournament fights?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, why is it that their exciting fights have to be tournament fights?


They do have Alvarez/Huerta coming up soon.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, the sole exception is champions superfights or title fights. My point is they lack normal singles hype ability!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, the sole exception is champions superfights or title fights. My point is they lack normal singles hype ability!


Yes they do... there are alot of free agents that they just are not moving on...

guys like... Monson, Herman, Jardine, Sylvia, Duffy, and Suganuma would make things much more exciting... and compeditive..

I can't beleive they actually cut Masvidal.. that was just dumb.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> They do have Alvarez/Huerta coming up soon.


And next week Grabowski tries to stop the wrestling force of Cole Konrad, Baker tries to get back to his winning ways against Jeremy Horn the week after, and then it's time for the sure to be exciting womens semi's. But about this week, you ain't lyin'!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> And next week Grabowski tries to stop the wrestling force of Cole Konrad, Baker tries to get back to his winning ways against Jeremy Horn the week after, and then it's time for the sure to be exciting womens semi's. But about this week, you ain't lyin'!


I'm kind of a "No Love" fan, but I'd probably fall asleep before that main event..


----------

